# Kaufberatung Asus N80VN-GP024C



## BillaBong (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Leut,

ich weiss zwar nicht ob das so ganz hier her passt, aber ich habe keinen besseren Bereich gefunden. Ich auch nicht in so vielen Foren angemeldet und hoffe einfach das mir hier auch jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem neuen Notebook. Es sollte so um die 14" haben und der Akku sollte auch nicht gerade nach einer Stunde leer sein. Ein wichtiger Punkt hierbei ist mir die Leistung die das Gerät bringen sollte. Eine Geforce 9600 ist das minimum, ein Core 2 duo müsste auch drin sein. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch die Geräuschentwicklung, die sollte möglichst gering sein. Ich habe jetzt vor ein Paar Tagen das Asus N80VN-GP024C endeckt. Dieses Gerät würde genau in mein Beuteschema passen, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis tip top. Jedoch findet man über das Notebook nur wenige Test´s bzw. Kundenempfehlungen etc.. Das seltsame ist das ich das Notebook auch nicht auf der Herstellerseite finden kann ? 

- Ist das Book nicht so oft gebaut worden ? 
- Ist das Gerät vielleicht so schlecht das es sich keiner gekauft hat ?

Hier mal noch ein paar Daten: 


```
- Prozessor: Intel

- Prozessor Modell: Intel Core 2 Duo

- Prozessor Modellnummer: P7350

- 2 GHz Duo-Prozessor-Takt

- Arbeitsspeichersteckplätze: 2 x 2GB

- Speichertyp: DDR2

- 4.096 MB Speichergröße

- 800 MHz Speichertaktung

- Max. 4.096 MB Speicher
[+Beschreibung erweitern]

- 14,10" Zoll großes Display

- Auflösung: 1.440 Pixel x 900 Pixel

- Grafikstandard: WXGA+

- 320 GB Festplattenkapazität

- Laufwerk: DVD-Super-Multi-DL-Brenner (Double Layer)

- Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT

- LAN-Geschwindigkeit: 10 Mbit (IEEE 802.3), 100 Mbit (IEEE 802.3u), 1000 Mbit (IEEE 802.3ab)

- WLAN-Geschwindigkeit: 802.11a, 802.11b, 802.11g, 802.11n

- Bluetooth Version: 2.1

- Anschlüsse: 15 Pin D-SUB Ausgang, eSATA, Expresscard, HDMI-Ausgang, USB 2.0

- Max. ca. 210 min Akkulaufzeit


- Maße: B335 mm x H37,30 mm x T245 mm

- Gewicht 2,40 kg
```



Vielleicht hat ja von euch noch jemand einen besseren Tipp was den Notebook-Kauf angeht, ansonsten würden mich einfach mal ein Paar Meinungen zu diesem Thema interesieren.



  -


----------



## ronaldh (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne zwar nicht genau dieses Notebook, jedoch haben Bekannte, die ASUS-Notebooks haben, damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Natürlich steckt man nie drin, aber dafür gibt es ja Garantie.

Die technischen Daten klingen ok.


----------



## BillaBong (15. Mai 2009)

Ja interesant wäre für mich auch noch auf jedenfall wie der Support / Service / Verarbeitung von Asus ist. Ich habe zur zeit ein Notebook das gute Leistungswerte hat, jedoch läuft in wenigen Monaten die Garantie ab und ich hatte nur Probleme mit dem Support / Hersteller von diesem gerät.


----------



## ronaldh (15. Mai 2009)

Support soll wohl ziemlich tranig sein.  Aber eigene Erfahrungen habe ich damit nicht.


----------



## BillaBong (27. Mai 2009)

Hi, also ich habe mir jetzt für fast das gleiche Geld den Nachfolger genommen. Das N81VP. Ich finde es Super und kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Einzige Kritik ist das es zu viel überall Spiegelt. Hätte lieber ein mattes Display.

--> http://blog.mypicload.com


----------

